# [Meinung] Nokia X6 8GB



## ShiZon (30. August 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​ ​ 
*Edel und stark, so muß ein echter Finne sein "Phonst du noch oder X6st du schon?"
*​ 

*

Vorwort*

Die einen lieben Nokia und die anderen hassen Nokia, heute werde ich versuchen euch zu erläutern, was das Nokia X6 8GB (Modell-Nr.: Nokia X6-00) auf mich für einen Eindruck gemacht hat und was ich von diesem Smartphone halte. Wer glaubt ich sei ein treuer Nokianer der irrt, ich werde das X6 so neutral wie möglich beurteilen, ich habe das Nokia X6 8GB frei erworben, das heißt ohne Branding, was mir besonders wichtig ist, da ich keine Einschränkung seitens des Netzbetreiber (z. B. Vodafone) wollte.


*Bilder* *(X6 8GB in azure und schwarz)

*


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




*Zubehör*

Beim kauf des Nokia X6 8GB findet man folgendes in dem Karton:

Nokia X6 8GB (Modell-Nr.: Nokia X6-00)
Benutzerhandbuch (in deutsch)
Nokia Energiespar Ladegerät AC-8E
Nokia Akku BL-5J
Nokia Micro-USB-Datenkabel CA-101D*
Nokia Stereo-Headset WH-205**
Nokia Ovi Mini Treiber-DVD
Musikgutschein über 25€ für den Nokia Music Store***

* Das Datenkabel ist verdammt kurz gerade mal lächerliche 20 cm, am besten für Notebooks, Netbook und Laptops geeignet, jeder X6 8GB Besitzer der kein der eben genannten PC's hat sondern nur einen Tower, dadurch ist man gezwungen auf andere Laufwerke umzusteigen, sprich Bluetooth-Stick oder man kauft sich ein langes Datenkabel.

** Die Qualität des Headsets lässt zu wünschen übrig, der Klang ist besten falls unteres mittelmaß, da empfehle ich ein besseren Modell zu kaufen.

*** *ACHTUNG:* Comes with Music hat einen bitteren Beigeschmack, die Musik ist DRM geschützt und kann nur auf anderen Nokia Geräten mit aktivierten Comes with Music übertragen werden oder wenn man die Titel auf eine CD brennen möchte, dann muß man sich die Musik im Nokia City Store kaufen.
Quelle Nokia Deutschland
*

Meinung*

Als ich das Nokia X6 8GB in schwarz zum ersten mal in den Händen  hatte, bekam ich das grinsen nicht mehr aus dem Gesicht, rein Optisch  hat es mich umgehauen, komplett in schwarz das Teil ist einfach nur  Edel. Als der Händler mir erklärte was das Nokia X6 alles kann, soviel Input  auf einmal aufzunehmen schafft keiner, was mir verdammt gut gefällt ist  der kapazative Touchscreen und ich muß sagen das es auch  behindertenfreundlich ist (ich habe im rechten Arm Spastik und leide  unter fokale Epilepsie) das X6 lässt sich ohne Probleme auch mit einer  Hand benutzen, es klappt noch nicht einwandfrei aber mit der Zeit wird  es schon hinhauen, es ist alles eine Frage der Übung. 

Das X6 ist der  "indirekte" Nachfolger des 5800 Xpress Music und ist wie der Name schon  sagt auch zum Musik hören geeignet und der Klang ist höllisch gut und  das sage ich als Fan mitteralterlichen Folkrocks von z. B. In Extremo, Subway to Sally, Schandmaul und anderen Künstlern, die Wiedergabe auf dem X6 kommt richtig sauber und gut rüber, mit verschiedenen Einstellungsfunktionen des Klangreglers(Rock, Klassik, Pop etc.) lässt der Player keine Wünsche offen und da punktet das Smartphone auch in diesem Bereich, gut gemacht Nokia. 

Das X6 hat mich  auch bein telefonieren überzeugt, den Gesprächsteilnehmer konnte ich  ohne Probleme verstehen, zur Internetfunktion kann ich leider nichts  sagen, da ich nicht mit dem X6 ins Internet gehen werde, was ich aber  gelesen habe, das Surfen im Internet soll recht flott von der Hand  gehen. Die Datenübertragung (Musik und Bilder) von PC auf das Nokia  geht sehr schnell wird wohl daran liegen das ich 3 1/2 Jahre ein  Sony Ericsson K610i besessen habe. 

*Wichtig:* Bei großen Datenmengen (ca. 500 MB und aufwärts) empfehle ich dringend ein Datenkabel oder ein USB-Stick Datenträger (haben die Bluetooth?), ich habe die Erfahrung hier im Forum am eigenen Leib gemacht das ein Bluetooth USB-Stick einen in den Wahnsinn treiben kann, bitte nutzt keinen USB-Bluetooth Stick.

Die Kamera finde ich auch sehr  gut, die 5 Megapixel reichen dicke für den ganz normalen  Gelegenheitsknipser und liefert sehr schöne Bilder. Das Smartphone kann  so viel das ich mir das nicht alles merken kann, macht euch bitte mit dem Handbuch vertraut, das lege ich euch ans Herz. Das Synchronisieren von Bildern zwischen PC und dem Nokia X6 geht schnell, hatte vorhin 25 Bilder (ca. 13,4 MB) die waren nach ca. 25-30 Sekunden auf meinem Rechner via Bluetooth. Bei Daten jenseits der 100 MB mit Bluetooth, kann ich nicht sagen wie lange das dauert, bei Gelegenheit werde ich es testen und dann hier reinstellen.


*Fotos* 

Es wahr später Nachmittag, draußen ist es bewölkt gewesen zudem wahr es sehr dunkel, außerdem habe ich lange keine Fotes gemacht und das mit dem X6 wahr heute mein erster Versuch und es ging kinderleicht, zumindest die Bedienung. Habe meine Hardwareverpackungen und die Verpackung des X6 geknipst, hatte auf die Schnelle leider nichts anderes. Die 5 Megapixel (Optik von Carl Zeiss) schafft eine Auflösung im Format .jpg von 2.592 x 1.944, die Bilder habe ich via Paint.Net verkleinert, die Auflösung ist jetzt auf 1280 x 960 und die Qualität auf 75 eingestellt.

Ohne Blitzlicht (Lichtquelle 60 Watt Glühbirne)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mit Blitzlicht (auf Automatisch gesetzt) und angelassenen Licht




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Anmerkung:* Die Kamera verzögert um ca. 2-3 Sekunden, deswegen sind die 25 Bilder zum Teil für die Tonne.


*Meinung* *(Fortsetzung)

*Wer sich das Nokia X6 zulegt, spart ein Navi diese ist nämlich kostenlos wenn man  die Software auf Versions-Stand 3.03 bringt, aktuell ist z. Z. 3.04, dazu einen MP3 Player und benötigt keine  zusätliche Kamera, ich muß sagen das X6 ist ein gelungener Alleskönner,  fehlt nur noch Kaffee kochen.
Viele beschweren sich über die Akkuabdeckung, aber ich finde es gut  gelöst von Nokia, das X6 ist mit Absicht so schmal gehalten, ich glaube  sie wollten damit verhindern das ein häßlicher Klotz daraus entsteht  oder sie haben sich an das 6600 zurück entsinnt, das war mal ein dicker  Brummer und wollten das um jeden Preis kein zweites mal erleben.

Die Idee mit der Tastensperre ist auch gut gelungen finde, einmal den  Regler benutzen, zack und es passiert nüschts, man kann auf dem Display  rumtatschen wie man will , beim nochmaligen benutzen des Reglers sind das  Display und die Tasten wieder aktiv, ist doch irgendwie logisch. 

*Wichtig: *Ach eh  ich es wieder vergesse, an alle die an dem X6 mit 8GB interesse haben,  im unveränderten Zustand direkt nach dem ersten anschalten stehen noch  ca. 5,7 GB zur freien Verfügung, dies nur zur Info.

Hier mein Problem was ich hatte, als ich das X6 auspackte  den Akkudeckel abmachte, genüßlich meine altgediente Prepaid-Karte in  die SIM-Vorrichtung schob und den SIM Karteneinschub schließen wollte, da  ging das verdammte Teil einfach nicht zu, habe mir zuerst versucht Infos  reinzuholen, aber ich war anscheinend der erste mit diesem Problem und  konnte keinen Hinweis in irgend einem deutschsprachigen Forum finden, da  mein englisch grauenhaft ist. 

Hab im Chip Forum nachgefragt und auch  Nokia angeschrieben, was mit dem X6 nicht stimmt, die empfiehlen mir zu  einem Nokia Care  in meiner Nähe zu gehen, der Witz an der Sache ist, sie haben mir  Adressen in Paderborn, Bielefeld, Hannover und Goslar geben??? Naja das  ich in Kassel wohne und es auch hier einen Nokia Shop gibt ist  natürlich völlig irrelevant, wozu gibt es denn die Bahn.

Ähm,  ernsthaft also ich bin mit dem X6 zum Nokia City Shop und habe es dem  Händler gezeigt und er sagte der Schließmechanismus wäre verbogen, ich  gehe einfach mal davon aus, das es sich dabei um einen Produktionsfehler  handelt, was vorkommen kann. 

Apropo Tastensperre jetzt komm ich zu dem Punkt der mir gewaltig auf den  Sack geht bei dem X6, der Tastensperre Regler ist sehr wackelig und ich  dachte zuerst das X6 wäre defekt, obwohl das "normal" sei meinte der  Händler im Nokia City Shop. 

Bei etwas kräftigen Druck knarzt das  X6 schon, aua aua Nokia was habt ihr euch bei diesem Modell bloß  gedacht, die Verabeitung ist ja mal ein echtes Desaster,  wieso konnte es keine interne SIM Halterungen eingebaut werden und  wieso hätte es nicht ein kleiner Knopf oder eine einzelne Taste zur  Tastensperrung sein können, ich hoffe für Nokia das ein Nachfolgemodell,  was ich bei den Mängeln arg bezweifel, nicht so dem Kunden "angetan"  wird sonst heißt es irgendwann "Ein Nokia mit X das war wohl nix". 

Es gibt da auch noch 3 Dinge die stören mich nur ein wenig, zum einen das man  einige Programme, Anwendungen, etc.  2x anklicken muß, was manchmal  etwas nervt, dann hat der Player nur Wiedergabelisten anstatt Ordner,  die ich praktischer finde, wo man alle Musiktitel markieren und in den  Ordner verschieben kann, bei den Wiedergabelisten ist man gezwungen für  jeden erdenklichen Musikerguß ein Liste zu erstellen, das ist ganz schön  umständlich. Bei den Bildern kann man Ordner erstellen und Bilder  einfügen, wieso das nicht bei den MP3 Player geht, ist mir ehrlich  gesagt ein großes Rätsel. Das kapazitive Touchscreen reagiert bei einer  großen menge Daten Musik und Bilder, habe z. Z. 480 Titel drauf und  etwas mehr als 500 Bilder, etwas zickig und man muß dann langsam machen.  Es kann aber durchaus sein, das ich mit nur einer Hand bei längerer  Nutzung des X6 überanstrengt bin und die Hand bzw. die Finger nicht mehr  genau das machen, was sie sollen. Die 3 Punkte sind eigentlich sekundär  und spielen in meinen Augen zwar nur eine Nebenrolle, aber auch eine  entscheidende.

Es wäre schön darüber ein Meinung zu hören wie sich das X6 mit einer Hand oder beiden Händen bedienen lässt.

Sind  denn alle Nokias nach 2006 so miserabel verarbeiten worden oder bleibt das X6 ein Sonderfall? Wenn ich an  das 6230i denke, wird mir schon ganz anders, an dem Nokia war nichts  auszusetzen und  bei den X6 Geräten erhält man eine schlechte Verarbeitung und ich habe für die kleinste Version stolze 260 € hingeblättert und muß mich dann mit mangelnder Qualität auseinander setzen. Das Nokia X6 8GB ist schon ein feines Smartphone, mit defiziten in der Verarbeitung und genau an diesem Punkt muß ich sagen "Nokia,  setzen 6".


*Fazit*

Das Handy kann ich nur mit einem Jein empfehlen, es bietet eine Menge für  das Geld, sei es Musik hören was wunderbar damit geht, Bilder knipsen  das X6 macht schon älteren Kameras locker Konkurrenz oder telefonieren,  was bisher ohne Probleme ging und der Gesprächspartner klar und deutlich zu verstehen war. Das kapazitive Touchscreen passt sehr gut  zu dem X6 und die Handhabung geht kinderleicht. Wenn da nicht die  Verarbeitung wäre, was besonders negativ auffällt ist der wackelige Regler  zur Tastensperre, auch das leichte knartzen geht auch nicht, der SIM  Karteneinschub ist absolut fehlplaziert.

Für Leute die auf Verarbeitung nicht so viel wert legen wie auf Technik,  Optik oder Bedienung für die kann ich schon eine klare Kaufempfehlung  aussprechen, da es ansonsten ein hervorragendes Smartphone mit  kapazitiven Touchscreen ist und sich als waschechter Alleskönner bewiesen hat, ich bin  mit dem Nokia X6 bis auf die negativ angesprochenen Punkte sehr  zufrieden.

+ Technik
+ Bedienung (kapazitives Touchscreen)
+ Optik
- Verarbeitung


*Bitte lesen*

An alle Member die Nokia hassen, haltet euch bitte mit den Kommentaren zurück und ignoriert diesen Thread.

Recht herzlichen Dank


----------



## Tom3004 (31. August 2010)

Sehr guter Bericht 

Wie hat sich der Touchscreen den verbessert im Vergleich zum 5800 ? Oder zum iPhone ?
MfG, Tom


----------



## ulli7 (31. August 2010)

Hallo,

habe mir auch das Nokia X6 bestellt.
Nachdem ich es ausgepackt hatte musste ich feststellen, dass nicht die Kopfhörer mitgeliefert wurden, die in der Lieferungsbeschreibung standen.
Nach telefonischer Rückfrage sagte man mir, dass angeblich in den AGB stünde, dass Nokia das Zubehör jederzeit ändern oder aber auch reduzieren kann. Wenn ich nicht damit einverstanden wäre, könnte ich das Gerät ja zurückschicken. Das soll Service sein. Also ich werde mir bestimmt niemals mehr ein Nokia kaufen und ich kann nur jedem davon abraten.
Ich war wirklich total perplex, man schließt doch einen Vertrag, dieser kann doch nicht so einfach nach belieben verändert werden. Der Unterschied zwischen diesen Kopfhörern war wirklich erheblich. 
Na ja auf jeden Fall geht das Gerät zurück.


----------



## $.Crackpipeboy.$ (31. August 2010)

ulli7 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> habe mir auch das Nokia X6 bestellt.
> Nachdem ich es ausgepackt hatte musste ich feststellen, dass nicht die Kopfhörer mitgeliefert wurden, die in der Lieferungsbeschreibung standen.
> ...



Bevor du dich aber mit dem Vertrag zufriedengibst...bzw diesen unterschreibst erklärst du dich aber mit sämtlichen Agb´s einverstanden...hast natürlich alles gelesen......daher weißt du das ja auch....


----------



## ShiZon (31. August 2010)

Tom3004 schrieb:


> Sehr guter Bericht
> 
> Wie hat sich der Touchscreen den verbessert im Vergleich zum 5800 ? Oder zum iPhone ?
> MfG, Tom



Danke schön,

das iPhone hatte ich bisher noch nicht in der Hand gehabt und zum Vorgänger des X6, also dem 5800 kann ich leider nichts sagen, da der Händler nur nagelneue Produkte in seinem Sortiment hat andere Läden führten dieses Modell auch nicht mehr, sonst hätte ich wahrscheinlich auch das 5800 Xpress Music genommen, da es für den Preis von unter 200 € schon ein Schnäppchen ist, außerdem kann das Handy bis zu 16 GB erweitert werden dank Speicherkarte.

@ulli7: Nur wegen dem falsch gelieferten Kopfhörern das Gerät zurück schicken halte ich schon für etwas übertrieben, da hätte ich mich an deiner Stelle nicht aufgeregt und hätte mir andere Kopfhörer oder ein Bluetooth Head-Set gekauft.

Äh welches X6? Das mit 8, 16 oder 32 GB, weil das mit 32 GB hat ein richtig gutes Head-Set und das hat auch eine andere Typ-Bezeichnung.


----------



## Raptor-Gaming (1. September 2010)

Die Überschrift mit x6ste schon ist schlecht ^^
Ansonsten schön, dass es dir gefällt. Du darfst in deinem Bericht locker erwähnen, dass der gute alte Raptor dich dazu gebracht hat


----------



## ShiZon (1. September 2010)

Raptor-Gaming schrieb:


> Die Überschrift mit x6ste schon ist schlecht ^^
> Ansonsten schön, dass es dir gefällt. Du darfst in deinem Bericht locker erwähnen, dass der gute alte Raptor dich dazu gebracht hat



Mensch Raptor, das sollte ja auch eine Anspielung auf den IKEA-Slogan sein, den ich einfach kurzerhand auf die Schippe genommen habe, natürlich hast du mich dazu gebracht das X6 zu kaufen, aber mein Anliegen war ist es das Smartphone so subjektiv wie möglich zu bewerten.


----------

